
Ask HN: Why no HN merchandise? - dbancajas
I for one would love to wear an HN t-shirt. Can somebody make this happen?
======
gitgud
It's an anonymous counter culture against, which stands strong with a simple
website while other sites bloat with; JavaScript, Ads and other monetisation
techniques to sell out their content.... Like selling T-shirts...

------
dang
It's nice that you feel that way, but it would be too much work.

